# The Dubstep Revolution



## fatmohammed (Jan 30, 2008)

*Have you indulged in the dubstep revolution ????*
*Being a stoner and advocate of many different music genres, Dubstep is the 1 that has me by the balls as it stands. Dubstep offers a more laid back and ambient approach to modern electronic music and has a wide diversity of styles and classifications. Best of all you can download the best dubstep for free from Itunes on podcasts, look out for the following artists and turn your sub up:*
*Skream, N-type, Distance, Youngsta, Plastician, Caspa, Rusko *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

never herd of this style of music before, any samples,or links, of any good examples.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

and btw welcome to the site.
are you planning on growing?.
its good to see a fellow brit.


----------



## robotninja (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm a member of the Dubstep revolution! Can't get enough of it


----------

